# Microfracture knee surgery and boarding again?



## Eileenk (Oct 24, 2021)

Anyone experienced microfracture knee surgery and snowboard (gently) within 7 months after?


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Can you be a little more specific? Where are you in the injury vs. rehab process?


----------



## poqohuxu (Nov 9, 2021)

a very unspecific request


----------



## SeanC48 (Nov 25, 2021)

Hi Eileen, I had microfracture surgery on my left knee several years ago; the recovery process was quite quick, and was easily measurable based upon the obvious lessening of the discomfort I had prior to the procedure. 

The thing with Microfracture surgery is it works by having new articular cartilage grow in the place where it was absent down to the bone. Once it is grown, it is grown and you can treat it just as if there had never been a problem. 

After 7 months I was playing 18 holes of golf two or three times a week a week. The thing is, only you know if the discomfort has gone and the cartilage has grown in, because only you can feel it. 

Bear in mind I was in my late forties when I had the procedure, so my recovery time was at the 7 month end of the spectrum, think back to when you stopped feeling the grating and how long ago it stopped to give you an idea of how long you have been recovered for; then I would take that information to my doctor and ask her the same question you have asked here.


----------

